

Show HN: Watch movies for free online - milankragujevic
http://movbucket.com/

======
Phogo
So Popcorn Time?

~~~
milankragujevic
No, this is more legal since this doesn't use torrents so you aren't uploading
and it might be completely legal in Canada, I'm not sure. Also this has
absolutely nothing to do with Popcorn Time, Popcorn Time uses other people's
architecture while MovBucket has it's own server and a list of movies that I
maintain.

~~~
bramm
So you torrent the movies, host them on your own server, and share them?

Also, any plans for a Mac app?

~~~
milankragujevic
Well, not on my own server but yeah. I'm planning on making a Linux and Mac
versions since this is basically Node-Webkit and an embedded website, and can
be easily done, but I'm experimenting currently. I will make something like
that soon. Also Android App is in the works too.

Edit: Also if you want you can download Node-Webkit and the source code of my
app and probably build a release. I don't have a mac to test.

